# '66 bucket seats with '67 cores



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey Everyone - I'm in the process of a '66 restoration and have a question for you. I have a solid set of 1967 bucket seat cores and was planning on installing new 66 foam, upholstery, and seat backs/bases. However, I do like the locking mechanism on the 67's. Is it possible to install 66 foam/upholstery with '67 back panel/seat lock button? It's going to be a daily driver (already installed 4 wheel power disk brakes) so I want it as original as possible but with a few better safety upgrades. Has anyone done this before? *Also, I'm assuming that the 67 bucket cores are the same as 66's, with the exception of the seat lock button, but please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks in advance! Joe


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would email Legendary interiors as they offer seat reupholstering services and they would probably be able to answer that one.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Same frames, Foam, and springs. 
Install '66 covers Backing plates (SEAT BACK) and adjuster knob/handle and no one will know.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks GTOJunior! Just to be clear, even with the '67 seat lock button, I should use the '66 seat back?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, you have to remove the Push Button and related lock control parts.
This way the seatback can flip flop like a '66 should


----------

